# Millie's New Spring 'Do!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My girl got her hair shaved off yesterday!!! 

Before








After


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She's NAKED, and cute! Ready for the warmer months ahead.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome new do!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! Now all we need is some SUN!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

We have LOTS of sun here!!! It's been in the 80s this week!!!! 85 right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's a diva!!! I definitely like her summer 'do better :wink:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! bet she's comfy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks great! What a pretty girl!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Millie looks great, bet she feels great too.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing is prettier than a poodle with a good hairdo!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She's looking great! I like the Summer cut better, I think. 
Ahhh she's pretty either way!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Some more. 

If you can tell, her color has faded a bit. I believe she may be a dilute version of brown, known as Cafe Au Lait. Look at the color of her tail and body compared to her topknot and leg poms. These darker areas are faded at the root but have not fully cleared.


----------

